# Nutcrackers house



## aphonopelma1313 (Apr 16, 2014)

A small house in the woods. Don't know nothing about history:

1


Rosé... von aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views) auf Flickr

2


Nutcracker... von aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views) auf Flickr

3


Awfull... von aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views) auf Flickr

4


Cloths... von aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views) auf Flickr

5


Arround the corner... von aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views) auf Flickr

6


Dining and wining... von aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views) auf Flickr

7


Creepy stuff... von aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views) auf Flickr

8


Floor... von aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views) auf Flickr

9


Chess board kitchen... von aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views) auf Flickr

10


Lay down... von aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views) auf Flickr


----------



## Catmandoo (Apr 16, 2014)

How on earth do people just walk out of these places? Incredible...
Brilliant find!


----------



## Ghettofarmulous (Apr 17, 2014)

Savage find


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Apr 17, 2014)

Awesome! LOve the 2nd shot with all the cobwebs. As Catmandoo said, how/why do people just leave their house like this?! Nice find


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Apr 17, 2014)

Fantastic find!
Looks so lived in still..
Thanks


----------



## oldscrote (Apr 17, 2014)

Ahh 70s stripped pine heaven,those were the days


----------



## Kezz44 (Apr 17, 2014)

Fab find, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Sshhhh... (Apr 17, 2014)

Rag rug heaven, ace! Great find


----------



## pabala (Apr 17, 2014)

Looks like someone is still living in it


----------



## Jakob (Apr 17, 2014)

Simply great! The beds are made and everything looks as if there still someone living in there. Orange juice and Ajax cleaner on the side board.Tiles with a dutch windmill, wallpapers maybe 50 years old, it´s my deja vu.
Unbelievable!


----------



## Onmyown (Apr 17, 2014)

Wow, amazing!


----------



## RM Photography (Apr 18, 2014)

So weird with the clothes still hanging there! It honestly looks as though someone's still there!

Brilliant find, thanks for sharing!


----------



## aphonopelma1313 (Apr 19, 2014)

Many thx for all the comments. In parts it was really a strange feeling, taking pics in there. But it was abandoned for sure and also for sure for many years...


----------



## Woofem (Apr 19, 2014)

awesome find


----------



## peroxidetim (Apr 28, 2014)

Wow, nice! what a place..


----------



## ZeaJane (Apr 28, 2014)

Clothes in the closet, boots at the front door, broom waiting for someone to clean up. Wow..


----------

